# What happened to Nutro Lg Breed formula lamb and rice adult dog food?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

bumping this up in case any Sun evening posters know


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

bumping for Ignutah......


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Still wanting to know.....
I tried typing in nutro.com (just guessed that this was their website) to see if I could inquire at their website and got a message that access to that site was blocked unless I had a username and password


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Here is the link to Nutro
http://www.nutroproducts.com

I know a lot of folks on here still use Nutro. I did from 2006 until just Sept...when Wilson started getting really sick and found the consumer affairs site about Nutro. Wilson was having all the same problems as those that posted on this site.

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/nutro.html

Wilson & Rocky are now on Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish. They love it and have not had any problems....just that I have to drive 40 miles round trip to the pet store that has it....that's ok my boys are happy and healthy.

Charlotte
MotherHen
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I went to PetSmart today and the Nutro sales person was there. I asked about the Nutro Natural choice Lg Breed Lamb and Rice and she said they couldn't get the lamb meal anymore to make it. Doesn't make any sense, as numerous foods they sell have lamb, but anyway she tried to sell me on the venison or the herring.
Well, I know Brooks did great for years on the Nutro Natural Choice Adult Lamb and Rice (he just didn't like the flavor as much as he liked the Lg Breed formulation) so I got a bag of it. I will mix it with his Ultra, so he won't be as aware of the flavor.

I'm not eager to start an entirely new food as he has never had any health problems or incidences of diarrhea related to food. I've heard too many stories of GR problems related to food, that I think I'd better stick to what works.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Just read your link to the complaints about Nutro. I thought the Nutro complaint cycle was all over with last year, but all the people writing about problems were talking about animals having problems this Fall! 
I am really uneasy.....wish I read this before going to the store today.
I will certainly keep a very close eye on Brooks after opening and using the new bag of food.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My daughter continues to feed her golden Nutro with no problems at all. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

MotherHen said:


> I know a lot of folks on here still use Nutro. I did from 2006 until just Sept...when Wilson started getting really sick and found the consumer affairs site about Nutro. Wilson was having all the same problems as those that posted on this site.


I had the same problem back then. My dog was throwing up every day. Once I stopped feeding the Nutro, he was fine. Then the Lamb and Rice Large Puppy just disappeared....


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Last week I spoke to a Nutro rep. Apparently Nutro uses the most lamb than any other pet food company. So they have cut back on the lamb formulas since lamb is hard to get. They really want people to start using the Venision, Herring, and Chicken formulas. There is going to be a price increase in the lamb and rice formula too.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Bumping just to say that I saw the Nutro Large Breed Adult Lamb & Rice today at my local pet supplies plus. It was the bigger bag and it was on sale for $38. I thought I was seeing things so I went over and checked and it was defintely the large breed adult lamb & rice ( the green bag with the rotti ). I wonder if they are bringing it back?

Ok just checked the website and it is on there again, so I guess it is back.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I never understood their answer of not being able to get lamb meal. My brand never had a problem getting it. Oh well, probably just a p/r answer.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

msdogs1976 said:


> I never understood their answer of not being able to get lamb meal. My brand never had a problem getting it. Oh well, probably just a p/r answer.


They more than likely couldn't get suitable lamb meal at the price they needed to be competitive in the marketplace. Once they found a source at a suitable price, the product came back.


----------



## jsclover (Apr 21, 2009)

The FDA Confirms Probe of Nutro Pet Food Deaths & Illness

http://www.consumer affairs.com/ news04/2009/ 04/nutro_ foia.html


----------

